# [SOLVED] Apache not running even though it says it's started

## yaciboss

Hello,

Just like I said in the title, It's slow at start and  I can't access to http://localhost/ even apache is started, and when I try to stop it and it gives this:

```
# /etc/init.d/apache2 stop

httpd (no pid file) not running
```

/etc/conf.d/apache2

```

APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5"

```

/etc/apache2/httpd.conf

```

ServerRoot "/usr/lib64/apache2"

LoadModule actions_module modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule alias_module modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule auth_basic_module modules/mod_auth_basic.so

LoadModule authn_alias_module modules/mod_authn_alias.so

LoadModule authn_anon_module modules/mod_authn_anon.so

LoadModule authn_dbm_module modules/mod_authn_dbm.so

LoadModule authn_default_module modules/mod_authn_default.so

LoadModule authn_file_module modules/mod_authn_file.so

<IfDefine AUTHNZ_LDAP>

LoadModule authnz_ldap_module modules/mod_authnz_ldap.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule authz_dbm_module modules/mod_authz_dbm.so

LoadModule authz_default_module modules/mod_authz_default.so

LoadModule authz_groupfile_module modules/mod_authz_groupfile.so

LoadModule authz_host_module modules/mod_authz_host.so

LoadModule authz_owner_module modules/mod_authz_owner.so

LoadModule authz_user_module modules/mod_authz_user.so

LoadModule autoindex_module modules/mod_autoindex.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule cache_module modules/mod_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule cgi_module modules/mod_cgi.so

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_module modules/mod_dav.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_fs_module modules/mod_dav_fs.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_lock_module modules/mod_dav_lock.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule deflate_module modules/mod_deflate.so

LoadModule dir_module modules/mod_dir.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule disk_cache_module modules/mod_disk_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule env_module modules/mod_env.so

LoadModule expires_module modules/mod_expires.so

LoadModule ext_filter_module modules/mod_ext_filter.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule file_cache_module modules/mod_file_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule filter_module modules/mod_filter.so

LoadModule headers_module modules/mod_headers.so

LoadModule include_module modules/mod_include.so

<IfDefine INFO>

LoadModule info_module modules/mod_info.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine LDAP>

LoadModule ldap_module modules/mod_ldap.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule log_config_module modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule logio_module modules/mod_logio.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule mem_cache_module modules/mod_mem_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule mime_module modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule mime_magic_module modules/mod_mime_magic.so

LoadModule negotiation_module modules/mod_negotiation.so

LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so

LoadModule setenvif_module modules/mod_setenvif.so

LoadModule speling_module modules/mod_speling.so

<IfDefine SSL>

LoadModule ssl_module modules/mod_ssl.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine STATUS>

LoadModule status_module modules/mod_status.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule unique_id_module modules/mod_unique_id.so

<IfDefine USERDIR>

LoadModule userdir_module modules/mod_userdir.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule usertrack_module modules/mod_usertrack.so

LoadModule vhost_alias_module modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

User apache

Group apache

Include /etc/apache2/modules.d/*.conf

Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/*.conf

ServerName localhost

```

I ignored commented lines...

ThanksLast edited by yaciboss on Sun Sep 06, 2009 4:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yaciboss

any ideas??!!  :Confused: 

----------

## yaciboss

Finally...

I just commented the line bellow on httpd.conf:

```
LoadModule unique_id_module modules/mod_unique_id.so
```

Thanks anyway   :Smile: 

----------

## donjames

Hi yaciboss,

I had exactly the same problem.  I commented:

LoadModule unique_id_module modules/mod_unique_id.so

And apache started without a problem.

Very strange.

Sincerely,

Don James

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Thank you so much! I've been dealing with this irritation in apache for far too long. Commenting that line has made apache start very quickly now. Now upon reboot, apache starts right up... no delays, no sluggishness. Nice!

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## Arkhelion

Wierd... My Apache loads this module and starts very quickly. You should make sure apache is compiled with USE apache2_modules_unique_id (or APACHE2_MODULES unique_id)

----------

## pappy_mcfae

That option is set... which is why it was compiled into my setup. Apache has been strange for some time on the machine in question. It hasn't been a problem on any other machine. Of course, the one machine I need it to run properly on is the only one having an issue.

It's fixed, and that's all that matters.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

